# www.bottledigging.co.uk



## Carmo (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi All
 Has anyone had any luck with this site, I have just about had a gutful of it. Got my 12 pictures ready to upload so I could get access to "The Gallery". Tried to upload the first picture, only to be told it was too large. Just about used the proverbial "Window" application with my PC, after wasting several hours taking photos etc.
 carmo


----------



## Roger (Sep 18, 2004)

When I saw your post I went and took a look to see how it was going. I posted a good luck message when they started but it now looks like they are in a bit of a mess. I see that several parts of the site have been closed down and I think the administrator has resigned. Apparently there has been some abusive behaviour but hopefully all this will be a temporary glitch until they get things under control.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 19, 2004)

I've tried to be an active member of it as best I could but they do have some major problems (in my opinion.) I enjoy visiting it and trying to learn more about  UK bottles but they seem to be in a turmoil with rules and regs. and a lot of opposing views. I will say there are quite a few who are doing there best to make it work and I hope it does. Maybe after they get the bugs worked out it will pick up and go. I will also say, I wouldn't trade this forum right here, its Admin, the Mods, and the members for 100 other forums. [] Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## Tandy (Sep 19, 2004)

[][] Good on you Kelley!

 I am in agreement with you, I have tried to be an active member, rigidly steering clear of the "troubles", but unlike this forum, it would seem that not many members like to answer overseas comments, at least thats what I feel. I also agree that there are quite a few who are trying to make it work, and there are some great contributors in that forum. 

 When I joined the UK forum, it was on the recommendation of another Aussie, but I must confess that, again in my opinion, it is not as friendly, nor easy to use, or to get replies as THIS forum is. Having said all that, I am prepared to continue contributing for some time, to see how things go. Only time will tell.


----------



## Carmo (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi All
 Totally agree that this forum is the place to be, still I would love to view the gallery.
 Hope they can sought it out before collectors just give it the flick.
 carmo


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey all, 
 They just sent me this email:

 Dear Flaschenjager,

 This is an automated message to tell you that your account on bottledigging has been removed due to inactivity.

 If you wish to become an active part of our online community again, please re-register using this link:

 http://www.bottledigging.co.uk/phpBB2/profile.php?mode=register

 I've only been a member for about a month!!!!! Everytime I try to navigate the site it becomes quite frustrating and I can't access much. I'm giving them some time to work things out before resigning. My home is here [][][]!


----------



## bottlerobin (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello all
 I joined the U.K. forum a couple months ago and it's been a struggle.
 Most of my post have been about the restrictive nature of that site.
 I realise that some people are not prolific posters and i'm one of them.
 But i think most would agree that these forums are a great way to educate
 people about our hobby.
 So i would like to thank all the people that admin this site and the people
 from all around the world who contribute.

 Cheers to all
 Robin


----------



## Gidday (Sep 24, 2004)

I see they know how to scalp content. Apparently domain names such as www.deantiques.com across images are no boundary.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, I guess it's all a moot point now anyway. Apparently they couldn't get their bugs worked out. The site says it's been closed permanently.  Kelley


----------



## Carmo (Sep 27, 2004)

Can't say that I will miss that forum, with all it's rules I had given up on them anyway.


----------



## TROG (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi from Australia,
  Just joined this forum after not being able to acess the UK site / have had many problems looking at certain items on there site and not surprised that it has closed according to earlier post. I hope this one does not have all the restrictions of the UK site.


----------

